# new long distance trail in northeast?



## beaker (Nov 13, 2006)

looking for info I heard about a new long distance trail that had a ceramony to open it up about 2 months ago. i have heard it some how links up to the appalachian trail in new york.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.nynjtc.org/trails/newtrails/wvl.html

The Wallkill Valley Loop (WVL) is a 117 mile long hiking route that circles the Wallkill River valley using the existing trail right-of-ways of four different long distance hiking trails.  This is a virtual route; there are no signs along the way that indicate you are following the WVL.


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 15, 2006)

Try part or all of the newest real trail. The new 162 mile trail runs from Davis Path into Canada. In one full week section,  there are no stores for supplies, few other hikers, actually none, with mountains and views few see.  Interested as I? It is The Cohos Trail.  I've sectioned hiked this true 'wilderness' trail.


----------



## pedxing (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey Mtn - how are they doing with cutting down on the road walks and getting more rights of way for the Cohos?


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 20, 2006)

I attended a free Cohos Trail lecture and slide show presented by Kim Nielson at the Weeks mansion on top of Mt Prospect in August.  Kim said it is a work in progress and he is continually eliminating the road walks.  He assured me most by '07, if not all road walks will be completed by '08. Trails are so under used that the grasses remain nice, dense, and tall!!
--Magic


----------



## pedxing (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Mtn. 

 I'm already thinking about my long backpack for next summer.  While I want to do the John Muir trail at some point, I'll probably stay closer to home.   I'm thinking either Cohos, Finger Lakes Trail, or starting the AT in Dalton Mass and heading south for a couple weeks.  I'm hoping to try for a thru-hike of the Cohos at the right window: when its not overtraveled, but their aren't too many road walks.


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 23, 2006)

The Cohos Trail is never overcrowded. Only at it's Southern section on Davis Path to the Presis.  Wherever you hike, enjoy!
-Magic


----------



## skizilla (Nov 27, 2006)

*Unkamit's path*

Down her in western massachusetts some amc berkshire members are working on a trail called unkamits path that goes from the metacomet monadnock trail to the Appalachian trail following the westfield river valley.  Anyone know any more on this.   I have hiked a couple sections near russel ma and the mass pike bridge which are very nice.


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 28, 2006)

Perhaps someone from Western MA knows more info. Just posting to let you know there are readers.


----------

